# Best Line?



## andrew09 (Dec 30, 2008)

What kind of monofilament line is the best. I need some 8# for my spinning reel. Also what is everyone's favorite fluorocarbon and braided line?


----------



## andrew09 (Dec 30, 2008)

I hope I'm not about to really stir things up.


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

PowerPro for Braid, P-line for Flouro (Leader material mostly) and good old Trilene XL for mono. All my rods are powerPro except for one cranking stick and a couple ultalites.


----------



## Jman (Apr 26, 2010)

andrew09 said:


> What kind of monofilament line is the best. I need some 8# for my spinning reel. Also what is everyone's favorite fluorocarbon and braided line?



I'll tell ya what, I bought some 6lb Cabella's brand mono line, it was pretty cheap, but MAN that line is awesome!! I seriously haven't had a single break in it and I've hooked some decent sized bass on it. I got the green mono line, a spool of it for pretty cheap and I'm totally impressed with it. 

I used to swear by spiderwire, but that stuff must deteriorate over time, cuz I had some on a pole and every fish I caught it would snap. But I put this Cabella's brand stuff on and I've been totally blown away.

Just my .02


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

andrew09 said:


> I hope I'm not about to really stir things up.


I'm sure you are!!:lol:


jigworm said:


> PowerPro for Braid, P-line for Flouro (Leader material mostly) and good old Trilene XL for mono. All my rods are powerPro except for one cranking stick and a couple ultalites.


He asked about Mono - WHY I don't know...LOL! :lol:
I love Power Pro on baitcasters - but prefer Stren Micro Fuse / Fireline Crystal on spinning gear due less wind knots.
I guess (for _just a Mono_ line which I almost never use) Trilene XL is better than Stren since Pure Fishing changed the recipe after they bought out Stren. :rant:
Yo-Zuri Hybrid is a bit "wirey" but is super abraision resistant and I like that line a BUNCH for casting spinning gear.
Triple Fish Flouro-Carbon is a good FC line . 


Jman said:


> I'll tell ya what, I bought some 6lb Cabella's brand mono line, it was pretty cheap, but MAN that line is awesome!! I seriously haven't had a single break in it and I've hooked some decent sized bass on it. I got the green mono line, a spool of it for pretty cheap and I'm totally impressed with it.
> 
> I used to swear by spiderwire, but that stuff must deteriorate over time, cuz I had some on a pole and every fish I caught it would snap. But I put this Cabella's brand stuff on and I've been totally blown away.
> 
> Just my .02


Cabela's has most of their stuff made by P-Line if memory serves.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

1.) YO-Zuri Hybrid. Camo Green.
2.) Maxima Ultragreen
3.) Trilene XT


----------



## Wardo (Sep 10, 2007)

I have some 8 and 10 pound berkley sensation that I like right now. So far I don't have any complaints.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

I like Ande Mono. I use the 4lb for stream trout in the clear and have no problems, I've yet to break a fish off on it and it's pretty tough stuff. It's also only 10 bucks for a 1/4lb spool so it lets you spool often. 

Braid I love power pro, I use 8lb mostly but I also like the 5lb. 

Flouro I only use as a leader and Maxima flouro is my favorite.


----------



## Bulletproof (Jul 26, 2005)

Braid- Power Pro
Flouro- Seaguar
Co-Polymer- PLine 
Mono-Berkely XT


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Braid- Power Pro
Flouro- Vicious, great knot strength, smooth casting and half the price of P
Mono-YoZuri Smoke when I can find it.


----------



## earl (Sep 7, 2007)

Braid fireline crystal
mono gamma
fluro gamma


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Haven't got much into braids or superlines, but I use P-Line Flouroclear for just about everything. Trilene XL is nice for a low cost option.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

I like Berkely Fire line on spinning reels, and Power pro on casting rig's!
I have tried Pline FC and a few others as of now im using Berkley 100% flouro, have been having no problems with it, Usually just for leaders, I see alot of guys running real short (under3ft) leaders, wel thats ok I guess but it stresses the crap out of the knot's, so I use a long leader usually 2x's the length of the rod to start then as I retie it gets shorter!
Buy some try it make your own decisions!

BD


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

1) My trout set-up is spooled with 4lb maxima ultragreen
2) For salmon/steelhead (pier casting) i use 20lb fireline in smoke color, 15lb berkley fluoro for a leader
3) For everything else i use 6lb fireline in smoke

If i'm casting and ever get worried about spooking fish with the braid (finesse fishing with worms and such) i will tie on a 3ft lead of the ultragreen, never have any problems with that setup, just make sure to tie a good uni knot


----------



## 10 ring (Mar 18, 2007)

Gamma, Gamma and Power Pro, Too bad they don't make Gamma any more. Don;t get Vanish!!! I tied some harnesses up last year worked good, this year they are breaking left and right. I gonna start cutting them apart and retieing them with something else, probably Seager.


----------



## walleyewizard (Dec 31, 2009)

10 ring said:


> Gamma, Gamma and Power Pro, Too bad they don't make Gamma any more. Don;t get Vanish!!! I tied some harnesses up last year worked good, this year they are breaking left and right. I gonna start cutting them apart and retieing them with something else, probably Seager.


 
I also tied a bunch of harnesses with 20# vanish. 2 break offs the first time I used them. ***. I wont ever use that crap again. I lost some expensive blades. Im real close to tying my harnesses with 7 strand wire.


----------



## Gater DONE (Jan 17, 2010)

power pro on everything except downrigger lines where triline xt


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

bassdisaster said:


> I like Berkely Fire line on spinning reels, and Power pro on casting rig's!
> I have tried Pline FC and a few others as of now im using Berkley 100% flouro, have been having no problems with it, Usually just for leaders, I see alot of guys running real short (under3ft) leaders, wel thats ok I guess but it stresses the crap out of the knot's, so I use a long leader usually 2x's the length of the rod to start then as I retie it gets shorter!
> Buy some try it make your own decisions!
> 
> BD


What do you mean when you say stresses the crap out of your knot?


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

For mono I like Maxima Ultragreen and Pline CX. I also use Trilene XL.


----------



## bubba ice (Feb 2, 2009)

I use Berkly XT (mono) 10# and Fireline Crystal (Braided) 8#. Both work well for me.


----------



## CrazyJ (Dec 17, 2004)

DE82 said:


> What do you mean when you say stresses the crap out of your knot?


 I was gonna ask the same thing. I use 3-4 foot flouro leads connected to power pro with a double uni all the time and never have any problems. Edit: with a clinch knot tied to lure or hook. Used to use the improved clinch but seems like the regular is stronger with flouro. At least for me. Always wet the line before pulling knot tight. I just started doing that this year. Really makes for a stronger knot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishenrg (Jan 9, 2008)

For mono I love Trilene xl

For braid I prefer fireline crystal. I like powerpro too but my preference for fireline is probably superstition.


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

fishenrg said:


> I like powerpro too but my preference for fireline is probably superstition.


Much like your other (political) preferences that we've discussed over the past few years!

I owed you that.







bobcolenso said:


> Hey, we gonna get together for that ice cream cone over the Forth of July when the Blue Angel are there? I _think_ I gave you my cell number.


Well???


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

Wardo said:


> I have some 8 and 10 pound berkley sensation that I like right now. So far I don't have any complaints.


I use the 6 lb and I love it.


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

All of my reels are spooled with 20# Power Pro. If I need a sacrificail leader I'll use 10# PP.


----------



## fishenrg (Jan 9, 2008)

bobcolenso said:


> Well???


Chances are looking good that we will be out of town that weekend. My cousin is getting married that weekend. My brother and other bits of my extended family are staying at a couple of cabins on Horsehead Lake. That's tough to pass up!

But then again, I'm not the boss here and we'll see what she says we are doing! If we're home that weekend, we'll get together. Had Moomer's ice cream yet?


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Spiderwire for braid and Gamma for flourocarbon


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

10ring: I LOVE Gamma: only mono I use. Bought some extra spools last year (4, 8, 12), so haven't checked out the line section at Gander recently.
If there is any left on the shelves, gonna stock up and put it in the fridge! Used to be a Berkley Sensation user, guess I could go back if I have to.
As for braids, love Powerpro: best combo between price, performance and durability.
Seldom use 100% flouro; prefer Yo-Zuri hybred. Seems as low visibility as flouro, better handling than pure flouro.


----------



## 10 ring (Mar 18, 2007)

Yep, I forgot what the parent compay makes but they are getting out of the fishing line and sticking with the main product. Gander did have some on there clearance racks I picked out a few spools at 65% off. 10# and 14# too can't beat that.


----------



## Eyefull (Dec 1, 2009)

Gater DONE said:


> power pro on everything except downrigger lines where triline xt


Why not go PP on the riggers to? I switched my riggers to braid (spiderwire stealth) last year and loved it. Way less blowback, much quicker getting direct drive on fish after initial bite. I just tie on a 40' section of 30# Triple Fish Perlon leader, clip release to that at desired lead. Mono leader acts as a snubber. The deeper you fish the balls, the more benefit you get from the braid mainline.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Braid....fireline
Mono....Maxima Ultragreen
Flouro...Seaguar 100%


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Eyefull said:


> *Why not go PP on the riggers to?* I switched my riggers to braid (spiderwire stealth) last year and loved it. Way less blowback, much quicker getting direct drive on fish after initial bite. I just tie on a 40' section of 30# Triple Fish Perlon leader, clip release to that at desired lead. Mono leader acts as a snubber. The deeper you fish the balls, the more benefit you get from the braid mainline.


AMEN!!!!
The smaller diameter cuts the water like a LASER BEAM!
:lol:


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

andrew09 said:


> What kind of monofilament line is the best. I need some 8# for my spinning reel. Also what is everyone's favorite fluorocarbon and braided line?


 

PowerPro for braid hands down. Flouro I like P-Line Halo and Seagar InvisX. Mono I like P-Line CXX Xtra-strong.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I know it's against the law to start any thread with "WHAT'S THE BEST"..:lol:


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

Centerpin reel ( salmon & steelhead) spring, summer, fall = P-line CXX
Winter = 20lb. siglon


(plug & spinner) River kings = power pro

Casting lake kings = 15lb floroclear

Mono spinning reels = maxima

Flourocarbon = P-Line

Baitcaster = 10lb floroclear

If I had to choose one line for everything Maxima ultragreen all the way!


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Braid....PowerPro
Mono....Maxima Ultragreen
Flouro...P-Line


----------



## Griffin (Jul 19, 2009)

Braid = PowerPro, TUF-Line, Whiplash Blaze Orange, Climax 
Fluo = Berkley Trilene
Mono = i don't use Mono, only braid wire on all of my reels


----------

